

Ardent War Story 6: Listen more, talk less - mark_h
http://steveblank.com/2009/10/22/ardent-war-stories-6-listen-more-talk-less/

======
derefr
The thought process he had at the time reminds me of the marketers responsible
for New Coke. They knew people _liked_ New Coke, and would drink it if you
gave it to them, but they never asked the important question, of whether
people would "depend on" New Coke—that is, buy it to the exclusion of Coke
Classic.

------
seanc
I liked listening to a marketing executive own up to serious mistakes that
were a part of the companys failure.

Seems like too often when startups go under business and engineering point
fingers at each other and nobody learns anything.

------
wglb
These are very good, and I appreciate them being posted here. No-nonsense and
well written. Gives insight useful to tech people how to reach customers and
get the order.

